# Can anyone recommend a (pond) fish forum?



## Cinnamontoast (1 October 2015)

I need to revitalise my pond!


----------



## millikins (2 October 2015)

Can't suggest a forum but if you have a branch of Maidenhead Aquatics near you they seem to employ knowledgeable staff


----------



## Archangel (2 October 2015)

If you find one let me know as I am just tidying up round the edges and clearing any lily leaves or weed that is past its best.  I may be doing it all wrong!

Normally I would be thinking about roughing off the fish for the winter but with this warm weather they are demanding (as in lots of splashing and leaping) food twice a day still.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (2 October 2015)

Rightly or wrongly, I have entirely emptied my very neglected pond and found a total of 11 fish, including 'Nessie' who has been there for years! He must be 8 inches long!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Fishies are temporarily in an enormous netted bucket, pond has been refilled and they will go back in once the water has dechlorinated.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 October 2015)

I can finally see the fish! Zak is obsessed, of course. I shoved him out of the way for the pic.


----------



## Archangel (4 October 2015)

I'm very impressed with your pond!  I have just spent two hours faffing about with my pond I wish I had gone for a complete refurb now.


----------



## adamntitch (5 October 2015)

In case your looking for a good forum in future pond life forums good


----------



## shadeofshyness (6 October 2015)

Kokos goldfish world is an absolutely brilliant forum - loads of experts and vets, people doing decent research on fish keeping, and keen hobbyists.

You will need to keep an eye on your water chemistry after doing a big clean - it may have crashed the cycle.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 October 2015)

adamntitch said:



			In case your looking for a good forum in future pond life forums good
		
Click to expand...

Joined, thanks. They're going to realise I'm a total numpty! I daren't mention I emptied the pond and refilled and got new fish!!



shadeofshyness said:



			Kokos goldfish world is an absolutely brilliant forum - loads of experts and vets, people doing decent research on fish keeping, and keen hobbyists.

You will need to keep an eye on your water chemistry after doing a big clean - it may have crashed the cycle.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks: it seems to be tank fish?


----------



## shadeofshyness (11 October 2015)

cinnamontoast said:



			Thanks: it seems to be tank fish?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.kokosgoldfish.invisionzone.com/forum/index.php?/forum/163-ponds/

It's split into pond and tank sections - here's the pond!


----------

